# Produktunterschiede 750-xxx / PFC100 / PFC200



## Manny003 (23 Dezember 2016)

Hallo liebes Forum,

darf ich euch mit einigen Fragen belästigen?

Ich arbeite in einem kleinen, mittelständischen Unternehmen. Wir setzen hauptsächlich Siemens Produkte ein und sind vor allem in der Industrieautomatisierung tätig. Eingesetzt werden etwa die 300er, 400er, 1200er, 1500er und die enstprechenden ET200s/200SP.
Programmiert wird vor allem in SCL.

Seit einiger Zeit beschäftige ich mich mit den unterschiedlichsten Alternativen. Hierbei sind mir viele Systeme aufgefallen, etwa die Bosch-Rexroth oder Beckhoff-Systeme auch bin ich auf WAGO aufmerksam geworden. Ich konnte bereits einige Erfahrungen mit CodeSys V2.3 und V3 sammeln, bin da also nicht ganz unerfahren.

Zum einen gibt es von WAGO ja ecockpit. Dies benötige ich nur für die PFC-Steuerungen? Die 750-880er habe ich mal in der Hand gehabt und damals mit der CodeSys-Software programmiert, ohne Software von WAGO zu kaufen.

Kann mir jmd. mal erklären wie die einzelnen Steuerungen in etwa einzuordnen sind?

Wenn ich bspw. eine Anlage mit einer 1515-CPU habe oder einer 1214C oder einer 315PN/DP oder einer ET200SP, was wäre das Pendant von WAGO-Seiten? Wo liegen die Vor- wo die Nachteile im Vergleich zu Siemens? Wie sieht es mit der Zuverlässigkeit aus?

Wie sieht es preislich aus, betreffs Controller und Karten etc.?

Da ich komplett eingleisig Gefahren bin, wäre ich über Erfahrungen etc. sehr dankbar!!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Manny


----------



## GLT (23 Dezember 2016)

Die 750er gibt es seit 1995, also nicht erst seit gestern auf dem Markt.

Wegen der Zuverlässigkeit habe ich keinerlei Bedenken, ganz im Gegenteil - die laufen.

Gegenüberstellung ist immer so eine Sache - kommt auch auf den Einsatzzweck an.

Gerade die 750-xxx bieten *viele*, oft benötigte Protokolle - passenden "Kopf" aussuchen u. gut ist es.
Die Granularität der Klemmen, die kompakte Bauform, gefällt mir.

Die Wiederverwendbarkeit von Code aus CoDeSys ist ein weiterer Vorteil, da mit selben Tool, selben Sprachen usw. zig Hersteller arbeiten u. man sich nur noch auf die spez. Eigenheiten eines Systems einschiessen muss.


----------



## wolfi-sps (23 Dezember 2016)

Hallo Manny003,

WAGO ist mit Sicherheit eine sehr gute Wahl - Wie GLT schon erwähnte - zuverlässig. Ich habe seit 5 Jahren drei 750-841 und einen 750-881 am laufen.
Bei uns im Geschäft ist der "älteste" 13 Jahre und keine Probleme (Ingsgesamt 85 Controller am Start)
Größter Vorteil zu Siemens ist der Preis - aber die WAGO Contoller stehen keineswegs den Siemensdingern nach.
PFC oder 750 - ja, kommt drauf an was Du machen willst. PFC ist die neuste Generation.
Wenn ich heute nochmals bauen würde, dann gleich PFC und eCockpit.
Die Karten bleiben gleich und die Auswahl ist sehr groß.
LIB´s gibt es auch jede Menge - da hat WAGO die letzten Jahre sehr viel gemacht.

Viel Erfolg und frohe Weihnachten

Wolfgang


----------

